# 2008 Moose, Elk, Bighorn Sheep



## spoiler92

According to the ND game and fish page the lottery is in process!
My fingers are crossed! :beer:


----------



## wurgs

Good Luck!!  I also put in for the big 3 for the first time. Here's to beginners luck!! :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

true the begginers luck. I got it first year applying for bull elk, I managed to pull one out. Good luck


----------



## Triple B

honkerslayr said:


> true the begginers luck. I got it first year applying for bull elk, I managed to pull one out. Good luck


I got my moose tag the first year I could send in also, shot a 48" bull on opening day, which was also my 14th birthday. :lol: definately beginners luck! :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

nice work triple B,
That is a might nice moose!! :beer: 
Yes, there is such thing as begginers luckI know many people who have got it. Although I drew a tag we only saw elk the fist day of the season and hunted another 40 or so days without seeing one until the last day which i got a shot at a nice 4x4 bull never found him looked for a few days though. Mighty tough critters to tell you the truth!


----------



## joebobhunter4

i had 2nd year begginers luck... shot my bighorn that year  come on elk or moose tag this year!


----------



## morel_greg

I am dying to know. I did notice that they now have a section of extra tags that shows "Elk - Currently Unavailable " so I would think that means there are some leftover cow tags in E3 or E4.


----------



## morel_greg

The lottery is done. No tags for me though, good luck everyone else.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Nothing again.


----------



## spoiler92

Unsuccessful for all 3 for me as well


----------



## wurgs

DENIED,DENIED,DENIED!!!!!!!!


----------



## flightbirds

After decades of applying for a Bull Elk tag, I finally decided to apply for a Cow tag, and wouldnt you know it I drew a cow tag!!!


----------



## morel_greg

My dad was able to get a cow elk tag in E3, so I will be able to go on my first elk hunt with him this year.


----------



## huntingdude16

I spose it's a little much to ask two years in a row.....

Nada for me or my dad.


----------



## bigbuck1953

Howdy,Well like a lot of you i have applied for all of the big three every year without ever missing one since they started,a long time, and so far no luck.Anyway my 14 year old son applied, first time of course,and bingo,moose tag.Sometimes things arn't fair,but i coud'nt be happier,and hey i get to go moose hunting this fall with my son and it don't get better than that.


----------



## DuaneinND

bigbuck- I know exactly how you feel, I have only missed one or two attempts since the beginning, my youngest son applied for the first time in his life and he got an any tag for the early season in E4- It will be fun to help and watch/film.
So if anybody has some hot tips or conections in/about E4 the info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

